# neuer Festplattencontroller -> Windows XP starten



## Eyewitness (4. Februar 2003)

Also, mein Problem lautet wie folgt: Am Sonntag hat sich mein Stiefvater dazu entschieden, mir nen neuen Proz einzubauen. Der alte AMD Athlon 1400 kam raus, der neue AMD Athlon XP 1700+ kam rein. Da er mir den schenken wollte, habe ich mir nichts besonderes dabei gedacht und ihm den Rechner einfach zum Einbau gegeben. Leider hat er mir natürlich vorher nicht gesagt, daß er auch gleich noch das Board wechselt. Und genau da liegt der Haken. Das alte Board hatte einen VIA Chipsatz. Das neue Board hat einen SIS Chipsatz. Fragt mich ned welchen, ich war gestern etwas gefrustet.

Logischerweise startet jetzt Windows XP nicht mehr, weil es nichts mehr erkennt. Ich bekomme beim Start immer einen Bluescreen von wegen unbekannter Festplattencontroller, alle neuen Festplatten entfernen, auf Viren prüfen, blabla. Windows gesülze eben.

Hat jemand ne Ahnung, ob man Windows XP trotz neuem Festplattencontroller doch noch zum Starten bekommt?

Btw: Ist Windows XP Prof.


----------



## Eyewitness (7. Februar 2003)

Naja, das Problem hat sich jetzt mittlerweile dank format c: erledigt, aber dafür gibt es jetzt ein anderes.

Wenn ich den Computer normal rebooten will, dann fährt er nach dem Reboot nicht mehr hoch. Er kommt noch über das BIOS Startfenster hinaus und an dem Punkt, wo eigentlich das WinXP Logo kommen sollte, passiert nichts mehr. Schalte ich den Rechner aber aus und ein paar Sekunden später wieder aus, kann ich ganz normal booten.

Jemand ne Idee?


----------



## tuxracer (1. Juli 2003)

leider kann ich Dir nur einen Tip zu Deinem ersten Problem welches sich gelöst hat geben.

Du hättest das alte mainboard nochmals booten müssen, sprich Deine originalkonfiguration, und dann sysprep ausführen dies ist ein prog welches Du auf der XP Cd imn ordner support/tools/ in der datei deploy.cab findest.

dann musst Du die dateien sysprep.exe und setupcl.exe auf den desktop extrahieren und sysprep.exe ausführen.

dann folgst Du den anweisungen, musst noch zwei drei sachen beantworten und dann fährt der rechner runter.
nach dem runterfahren baust Du die neue hardware ein und startest.

beim start kommt dann ein minisetup mit ein paar wenigen angaben und Dein System läuft, ohne die probleme mit der Hardware zu haben


----------

